
Ajenti -  the web admin panel everyone wants  - gklein
http://ajenti.org/
======
heldrida
Thanks!

Just installed it in Ubuntu 12.04! After trying to access the panel in the
default port 8000 my connection was refused. Netstat showed that the app was
listening in that port, etc. So, if someone have the same issue, you should
use "Https" instead of "Http". Just a small note, maybe you guys know that
already, I didn't :9

